

MacRuby 0.5 Released - jballanc
https://www.macruby.org/blog/2010/01/31/macruby05.html

======
avinashv
I am excited they finally decided to push HotCocoa a bit more. I think it is
an absolutely killer way to write basic Mac apps.

------
ZeroGravitas
Anyone know if Obj-C garbage collection is turned on in the iPad SDK so that
MacRuby can be used to write apps for it?

~~~
cobralibre
No. From Matt Aimonetti's blog:

"Unfortunately, the current answer is: no. The two issues with the IPhone/iP*d
OS are the lack of Garbage Collector and support for BridgeSupport (needed to
define CocoaTouch constants available from MacRuby)."

<http://merbist.com/2010/01/31/macruby-0-5-final-is-out/>

